# Cebloplast, Aluminum, and Ebonite



## bluwolf (Jun 26, 2012)

I had been thinking about how some folks like the kitless and others say there's not enough bling. Then I thought, maybe there's a happy medium. Anyway, it sounded like a good idea at the time 

Then Doc (wizard) sent me some terrific cebloplast, kind of a blue/grey color that I thought was fantastic. I hadn't tried this stuff yet so I thought this was as good a time as any. I had a feeling it would go nice with aluminum and ebonite. And since I borrowed my styling cues from another pen, I thought it was a good time to borrow Robert's finial styling too.

Here's my attempt at a kitless hybrid. All mine except the clip.

Mike


----------



## Tom D (Jun 26, 2012)

I like it


----------



## Twissy (Jun 26, 2012)

Very very very nice! A good match with ally and blank.


----------



## D.Oliver (Jun 26, 2012)

Excellent work.  I love it.  I really like the matching grooves on the cap and barrel.  There subtle but they add a lot to the pen.  This is going on my list of favorite pens.


----------



## Andrew_K99 (Jun 26, 2012)

Great job!  The black section looks slightly out of place IMO.  The aluminum pieces are very well done.

AK


----------



## mrcook4570 (Jun 26, 2012)

That is a home run!  Well done


----------



## jasontg99 (Jun 26, 2012)

Now that is sexy!


----------



## crabcreekind (Jun 26, 2012)

Wow, this is one of the best pens I have seen! But i do agree with andrew that the black section is out of place. You should make a cebloplast section instead. But awesome job!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## glycerine (Jun 26, 2012)

very nice!


----------



## LL Woodworks (Jun 26, 2012)

Nice Job


----------



## cnirenberg (Jun 26, 2012)

Mike,
I like it.  That cebloplast is some great looking stuff.  I like the front section, to me it works with the pen.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jun 26, 2012)

Mike, I really like it but I've changed my mind at least 10 times,,,yes I like the black ebonite, no I don't, yes I do, no I don't ,so heres the deal I'll send you a blank of the Misty Blue Cebloplast if you would make a section and show it so I can make up my pea brain. Its driving me crazy and I didn't have far to go.


----------



## Andrew_K99 (Jun 26, 2012)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> Mike, I really like it but I've changed my mind at least 10 times,,,yes I like the black ebonite, no I don't, yes I do, no I don't ,so heres the deal I'll send you a blank of the Misty Blue Cebloplast if you would make a section and show it so I can make up my pea brain. Its driving me crazy and I didn't have far to go.


I'm not sure I'd make it in cebloplast. I lean towards aluminum. Maybe try both 

AK


----------



## bluwolf (Jun 26, 2012)

Well, the whole idea was to shake up the kitless formula a bit. I felt the colors were all complimentary. The ebonite was to introduce a third material, as well as find a third color when you open the pen.

I never considered cebloplast for the grip on purpose. I did consider aluminum, but for me, I thought that was too predictable. But I may make an aluminum one just to see what it looks like. I thought the ebonite grip also drew attention to the aluminum tip.

Mike


----------



## Dalecamino (Jun 26, 2012)

Here's my inspiration! Just what I think a pen should look like. Thanks for using the ebonite. I wish I had some.:redface: Great design, and execution Mike.


----------



## D.Oliver (Jun 26, 2012)

I'm with Chuck and Cris. I think that ebonite looks sharp.:good:


----------



## Robert111 (Jun 26, 2012)

D.Oliver said:


> Excellent work.  I love it.  I really like the matching grooves on the cap and barrel.  There subtle but they add a lot to the pen.  This is going on my list of favorite pens.



+1 Oh, Man! That is awesome, Wolf! Definitely one of my favorites, all-time. Lovely in every way, and so creative!


----------



## BRobbins629 (Jun 26, 2012)

Sweet!


----------



## Mapster (Jun 26, 2012)

Coolest pen I have seen from you yet Mike! Very well done... I may have to talk to you about doing something similar sometime, you got the gears turning!

The fit and finish is superb as always, the cebloplast compliments the aluminum very well, the grooves are exactly what you needed to finish off the look, and the finials are a nice touch. 

The only thing is I have to agree about the section being one of the two main materials. I completely understand your side, but on a pen of this quality I think it is a little out of place. Similar to how all of our high end kits are rhodium nose cone and section, but if you go to a mid end kit like the manhattan, then it is black and chrome. Just my opinion though... Well done!


----------



## anthonyd (Jun 27, 2012)

Really beautiful!

Tony


----------



## Stevej72 (Jun 27, 2012)

Wow, that is a beautiful pen!


----------



## Displaced Canadian (Jun 27, 2012)

I'm going to disagree with most. I like the ebonite on the front of the pen. It sets off the tip nicely.  First class work.


----------



## hewunch (Jun 27, 2012)

Mike, the pen is amazing! I do wonder why you didn't put the groves in the finial.


----------



## bluwolf (Jun 27, 2012)

hewunch said:


> Mike, the pen is amazing! I do wonder why you didn't put the groves in the finial.


 
Well, if it isn't obvious already, I took my styling cues from another kit pen I made. Of course I couldn't duplicate the engraving portion but I thought the grooves were a good replacement and more along my tastes of clean and simple. 

I made this Imperial quite awhile ago. In this picture you can see that it doesn't have engraving on the finial either, and I liked that. Sorry I forgot to wipe it down before I took the picture.

Mike


----------



## mredburn (Jun 27, 2012)

In person the pen is just great, if you close your eyes and run your finger down barrels there is no felt seam at the transitions from ceboplast to aluminum. Of course we would expect no less from Mike to start with.


----------



## wizard (Jun 27, 2012)

Mike, That is an absolutely stunning pen. Personally, I really don't see the ebonite section as an issue with this pen as it is more a matter of personal preference. I see this pen as a teaching tool. I think you demonstrated the ability to create an aluminum pen utilizing the widest possible range of materials as well as to demonstrate that the designs previously reserved for kitless fountain pens can be extended further to include other mediums.
Great job on a truly unique pen!!! Regards, Doc


----------



## kruzzer (Jun 27, 2012)

Outstanding....


----------



## IPD_Mr (Jun 27, 2012)

Mike -  Is there a way to make the nose cone in such a way that the ebonite section could be convered between rollerball and fountainpen by just removing the nose cone and inserting a feed and housing?  The design is fantastic, it would be nice to take it a step farther and be able to offer the same pen in either or both configurations at a show.

Sweet looking pen.


----------



## bluwolf (Jun 27, 2012)

IPD_Mr said:


> Mike - Is there a way to make the nose cone in such a way that the ebonite section could be convered between rollerball and fountainpen by just removing the nose cone and inserting a feed and housing? The design is fantastic, it would be nice to take it a step farther and be able to offer the same pen in either or both configurations at a show.
> 
> Sweet looking pen.


 
Mike, since I haven't made a custom FP yet I really haven't paid attention to the sizes involved for them. But I don't see any reason why not. I used a 9 x.75 for the grip section to barrel, and an 8 x.75 for the aluminum nose to grip section. The grip is .462 at the barrel threads, and about the same give or take a few thou at the nose. The nose has 3 size steps in it to capture the RB cartridge at the right depth. Since you know what's involved to do the FP section, does that help you at all? If not, let me know.

Mike


----------



## cnirenberg (Jun 27, 2012)

IPD_Mr said:


> Mike -  Is there a way to make the nose cone in such a way that the ebonite section could be convered between rollerball and fountainpen by just removing the nose cone and inserting a feed and housing?  The design is fantastic, it would be nice to take it a step farther and be able to offer the same pen in either or both configurations at a show.
> 
> Sweet looking pen.



Scary, I was thinking the same thing... I would think it could be done. Kinda like swapping out the El Grande RB section for a FP, but a little more extreme.


----------



## Timebandit (Jun 27, 2012)

bluwolf said:


> IPD_Mr said:
> 
> 
> > Mike - Is there a way to make the nose cone in such a way that the ebonite section could be convered between rollerball and fountainpen by just removing the nose cone and inserting a feed and housing? The design is fantastic, it would be nice to take it a step farther and be able to offer the same pen in either or both configurations at a show.
> ...



Mike, what Mike is suggesting is very easy and i what i have in the back burner as well. The nose cone doesnt matter, its the section. What needs to be done is you need to make your rollerball nose cone extend further into your section and have threads that match your fountain pen feeds. So your nose cone would be as long as your fountain Pen feed. Then they could just be unscrewed and swapped out. Depending on the feeds you use, this will be simple, you just have to match the threads. Luckily, you have a metal lathe. If its an easy one .5mm, .75mm, you can easily do the threading on your metal lathe. If its Bock, you will have to match the .6mm threads, which your lathe might do, if not you will either need to buy the correct gears for this ratio, or use a calculator like this Mini-lathe gear ratio calculator and put your gears and lead screw TPI in and the thread pitch you wish to achieve, and it will give  you the closet match using the gears that you have. Mike read my mind on this, and i have been planing to do it for a while now, just have to many other projects going right now.


----------



## IPD_Mr (Jun 27, 2012)

Justin nailed it exactly.  I love the concept I just don't know how sound it is.  The aluminum would be very thin walled inside the section and could pose a problem in regards to threading.


----------



## mredburn (Jun 27, 2012)

Wimp, I have thread mine m10 x .5 for the outside and 8.4x.75 inside for fountain pens  or roller ball parts I make


----------



## IPD_Mr (Jun 27, 2012)

But I here tell you are use to working with small things, being in the jewelry making and all. I am not use to working on things small, so I will leave it to you.  :tongue:


----------



## glycerine (Jun 27, 2012)

Timebandit said:


> bluwolf said:
> 
> 
> > IPD_Mr said:
> ...


 
I'm working on a rollerball and had this thought as well.  I think it would work for a #6 nib/feed, but I don't think the rollerball refill size would have the clearances needed to allow for a #5.


----------



## bluwolf (Jun 27, 2012)

IPD_Mr said:


> Justin nailed it exactly. I love the concept I just don't know how sound it is. The aluminum would be very thin walled inside the section and could pose a problem in regards to threading.


 
The aluminum would be the easy material. It's the other stuff like acrylics, etc. that gets iffy because it's not as strong as the Al. Of course in Redburn's case he actually enjoys seeing if he can see through the wood he just threaded. Not my idea of a good time but it's fun to see his results:biggrin:

Mike


----------



## Timebandit (Jun 27, 2012)

IPD_Mr said:


> Justin nailed it exactly.  I love the concept I just don't know how sound it is.  The aluminum would be very thin walled inside the section and could pose a problem in regards to threading.




I dont think there would be a problem with strength. It wouldnt  be any thinner than the feed housing diameter, and thats in acrylic, so i can see the aluminum being much stronger.



glycerine said:


> Timebandit said:
> 
> 
> > bluwolf said:
> ...



I dont think it would work with the #5 feed either, they are just to small. this would have to be done with the larger #6 feeds.


----------



## MarkD (Jun 27, 2012)

That's a great looking design! 
I'm also not sure about the ebonite. 
I also think that making the pen convertible from RB to FP would make the design even better.


----------



## bluwolf (Jun 28, 2012)

I'm going to ask a stupid question here. I thought I understood what you guys were asking/talking about when you first started talking about FP/RB conversions. But now I'm not so sure.

I'm not sure I understand the problem I guess. If you want an FP grip, you would just make one. The only consideration would be, for example, on this pen, that the grip to barrel threads were 9 x.75. So...

Are you guys talking about combining the FP and RB steps and threads in one grip section? And that grip section could be converted back and forth between the two?

I'll see what you you guys say before I ask anything else stupid...

Mike


----------



## IPD_Mr (Jun 28, 2012)

Mike - your aluminum nose cone threads at the top of the grip.  Elongate it so that it threads at the base of the grip like a FP feed holder would.  Use the same size thread for the nose cone as you would for the feed section.  Generally this is something like M7.9 x .5 or M8.4 x .5 for the #6 nibs.  Doing it this way all you have to do is remove the aluminum nose cone from the section and screw in a feed.


----------



## mredburn (Jun 28, 2012)

The m7.9 x .6 would leave you 1mm total wall thickness or .5 each side for a roller ball nib to F/p adapter. Thats about .020 plus the threads. The Heritance 8.4 x.5 would leave 1.4mm  or .7 each side apx .028 wall thickness plus the thread. if you drilled the adapter for a .250 hole If you used a "C or "D" drill bit you could add a couple more thousand. The Meister nib and bock nibs in number 5 size possibly could be done if you threaded where the body of the feed is for the rollerball adapter and the refill would just slide through the hole for the 6.5 threads. I will have to do some dimensioned drawings to see if there is enough wall thicknes left for the rollerball adapter to work in that scenario


----------



## Timebandit (Jun 28, 2012)

bluwolf said:


> I'm going to ask a stupid question here. I thought I understood what you guys were asking/talking about when you first started talking about FP/RB conversions. But now I'm not so sure.
> 
> I'm not sure I understand the problem I guess. If you want an FP grip, you would just make one. The only consideration would be, for example, on this pen, that the grip to barrel threads were 9 x.75. So...
> 
> ...



Like Mike said Mike, you are just elongating the nose cone( and matching the threads of whatever feed housing you use) so that they are identical, and you can unscrew the nose cone and screw in the feed housing. Wala!! Instant conversion, with the same front section, not 2 separate ones.



mredburn said:


> The m7.9 x .6 would leave you 1mm total wall thickness or .5 each side for a roller ball nib to F/p adapter. Thats about .020 plus the threads. The Heritance 8.4 x.5 would leave 1.4mm  or .7 each side apx .028 wall thickness plus the thread. if you drilled the adapter for a .250 hole If you used a "C or "D" drill bit you could add a couple more thousand. The Meister nib and bock nibs in number 5 size possibly could be done if you threaded where the body of the feed is for the rollerball adapter and the refill would just slide through the hole for the 6.5 threads. I will have to do some dimensioned drawings to see if there is enough wall thickness left for the rollerball adapter to work in that scenario



I dont think it will work with the smaller #5 feed housings, they are pretty much the size the the rollerball refill. This will definitely work with the #6 as the nose cone threaded section would have to be no thinner than the feed housing itself. Ive pretty much worked it out for the #6 Bock. Just need to match the threads and its doable. Heritance would be easier as the feed housing on these is huge.


----------



## bitshird (Jun 28, 2012)

Boy I guess this puts me in a strange category, I like the Ebonite front section, one thing would be the tactile difference, and I also like the contrast.
This is one of the nicest pens I've seen in a while. But I haven't spent a lot of time looking lately too busy trying to keep computers running.
I've done a few Cebloplast pens, and it's one of my favorite plastics, I appreciate the difficulty in drilling, and threading and I hope if and when I try a kitless it looks any where near this good.


----------



## Andrew_K99 (Jun 28, 2012)

If I am following along correctly, is the concept to build a section that would fit a fountain pen feed assembly and then make a roller ball nose cone assembly that would fit into the same FP section and screw into place?

If this is correct ... the RB to FP change wouldn't be an issue, but the FP to RB change would be messy and likely prevent you from doing it again.  This also seems like a lot more work then it would be to make two similar sections, one for a FP and one for a RB.  Similar to what George did in this thread http://www.penturners.org/forum/f13/my-convertable-88309/

AK


----------



## bluwolf (Jun 28, 2012)

Okay... Let me try this another way. From the daily user's point of view. Why would I want to fuss with the wet nib and it's tiny little threads? Then mess with the converter on the other side. Set aside these parts that, I assume, are at least partially wet with ink. Then mess with some more small rollerball parts and slide the refill through, again I assume, the ink wet hole of the grip?

It seems it would be much quicker, cleaner, and easier to unscrew the whole FP assembly, grip and all, from the barrel, intact, that I could just set aside. Then slide in a refill and screw on another complete grip and nose cone. What am I missing?

Mike


----------



## bluwolf (Jun 28, 2012)

Andrew_K99 said:


> If I am following along correctly, is the concept to build a section that would fit a fountain pen feed assembly and then make a roller ball nose cone assembly that would fit into the same FP section and screw into place?
> 
> If this is correct ... the RB to FP change wouldn't be an issue, but the FP to RB change would be messy and likely prevent you from doing it again. This also seems like a lot more work then it would be to make two similar sections, one for a FP and one for a RB. Similar to what George did in this thread http://www.penturners.org/forum/f13/my-convertable-88309/
> 
> AK


 
Exactly! You slid in your post just before I did. I assumed I was missing something hugely obvious here, and maybe I am. But at least I don't feel like the only one now:biggrin:

Mike


----------



## Andrew_K99 (Jun 28, 2012)

bluwolf said:


> Exactly! You slid in your post just before I did. I assumed I was missing something hugely obvious here, and maybe I am. But at least I don't feel like the only one now:biggrin:
> 
> Mike


They say great minds think alike ... though that won't mean we're correct :bulgy-eyes:


----------



## Timebandit (Jun 28, 2012)

You are both right in a certain situation. Mike in your case, where most of your stuff in one color(aluminum)or combination of a couple different materials, this might not be the best for you. You would do best to just make a different section, just like a pen kit pen, and just switch out the whole front section(rollerball/fountain) as needed. But, if you are like me and make most of your sections from the same materials as the barrel and cap of the pen, and most likely have some sort of grain match or lining up to do, if i made a separate rollerball section, there is no chance of me getting the new second section to line up properly and look grain matched. So to solve this, you do what me and Mike are suggesting. You just make a rollerball feed housing(this is what i will call it) that just replaces the existing fountain pen feed housing. Simple solution to a problem. In your case there is no problem, so you can just do the separate front section.

Edit: And Andrew, in Georges case, he uses black section for all of his pens, so there is no issue with hin just making the new front section as well.


----------



## bluwolf (Jun 28, 2012)

Timebandit said:


> You are both right in a certain situation. Mike in your case, where most of your stuff in one color(aluminum)or combination of a couple different materials, this might not be the best for you. You would do best to just make a different section, just like a pen kit pen, and just switch out the whole front section(rollerball/fountain) as needed. But, if you are like me and make most of your sections from the same materials as the barrel and cap of the pen, and most likely have some sort of grain match or lining up to do, if i made a separate rollerball section, there is no chance of me getting the new second section to line up properly and look grain matched. So to solve this, you do what me and Mike are suggesting. You just make a rollerball feed housing(this is what i will call it) that just replaces the existing fountain pen feed housing. Simple solution to a problem. In your case there is no problem, so you can just do the separate front section.
> 
> Edit: And Andrew, in Georges case, he uses black section for all of his pens, so there is no issue with hin just making the new front section as well.


 
Well, two things. First, if your section is coming out of the cap threads how much do you really need to worry about grain matching? Meaning with all the threading could you really be able to tell if the grain aligns or not?

Second, and more importantly at least to me, this doesn't address the messy switch for the owner of the pen. This was my initial problem with the concept.

I would think that if someone bought the pen because this was one of the major selling points, then got it home and realized he was going to make a mess every time he wanted to switch he would not be a happy camper. I guess I still don't get it...

Mike


----------



## IPD_Mr (Jun 28, 2012)

See I wasn't thinking of it to be swapable for the customer.  I was thinking about for selling purposes.  Imagine being at a show and a customer oggles the pen put it is a RB and they only want a FP.  Problem solved in a matter of minutes.  Yes I have had this happen on several occasions. For me this would be a selling tool rather than a customer option.


----------



## mredburn (Jun 28, 2012)

Although it is plausable I agree on Mike Roux with this one. Unless you find away to pull the entire feed assembly and ink suppply out without having to dissassemble the pen, and seperate the ink supply from the feed assembl to remove the ink it will be a novelty that is cumberson to the owner.


----------



## Andrew_K99 (Jun 28, 2012)

Justin makes a great point about lining up the pattern, and Mike notes that the intent (or at least his intent) isn't that the pen is convertable after the sale.

Taking both these into consideration and making a pen that could be changed easily at the point of sale could be a very handy sales pitch.

I think I'd follow Georges lead though and use multiple black sections for simplicity.

AK


----------



## Curly (Jun 28, 2012)

I see a possible solution by having one outer sleeve that you switch with two or more section types. Thus giving you a sleeve that matches the barrel and cap while giving you the interchangeability without needing to disassemble the inky bits of each.  Unscrew the sleeve from the section. Unscrew the section from the barrel. Get the other section and reverse the process.


----------



## Timebandit (Jun 28, 2012)

bluwolf said:


> Timebandit said:
> 
> 
> > You are both right in a certain situation. Mike in your case, where most of your stuff in one color(aluminum)or combination of a couple different materials, this might not be the best for you. You would do best to just make a different section, just like a pen kit pen, and just switch out the whole front section(rollerball/fountain) as needed. But, if you are like me and make most of your sections from the same materials as the barrel and cap of the pen, and most likely have some sort of grain match or lining up to do, if i made a separate rollerball section, there is no chance of me getting the new second section to line up properly and look grain matched. So to solve this, you do what me and Mike are suggesting. You just make a rollerball feed housing(this is what i will call it) that just replaces the existing fountain pen feed housing. Simple solution to a problem. In your case there is no problem, so you can just do the separate front section.
> ...



http://www.penturners.org/forum/f13/red-stripe-89081/

http://www.penturners.org/forum/f13/bespoke-rose-swirl-89474/

http://www.penturners.org/forum/f13/brown-ripple-88483/

If you use materials like this, there is lots of grain to match. I dont use many, if any most of the time, solid colors, so this is why the grain is important to me. As for the switching of the ink delivery. Im not thinking im sitting here writing with a fountain pen and suddenly decide i want to write with a rollerball for a few minutes and switch back. Im thinking i really love the way this pen feels in my hand and its my favorits pen. I want to travel with it, but it usually burps some ink on the plane and i also dont want to deal with taking a bottle of my favorite ink with me, but i dont want to leave my favorite pen behind. So, i just switch it to a rollerball and use it like that until i get back from my trip. I have a favorite pen that i like to write with. This would be a novelty, not a daily switch out kind of thing. i was also thinking along the same lines as Mike, at the point of sale. It depends on who you plan to market to. Like you said, you havent ever made a fountain pen, so you arent selling to the same people. To a fountain pen person, being able to stilll use their favorite pen(minus the fountain in delivery)any where they go could be a plus.







IPD_Mr said:


> See I wasn't thinking of it to be swapable for the customer.  I was thinking about for selling purposes.  Imagine being at a show and a customer oggles the pen put it is a RB and they only want a FP.  Problem solved in a matter of minutes.  Yes I have had this happen on several occasions. For me this would be a selling tool rather than a customer option.



I agree completely. Several people have wanted the rollerball instead of the fountain, and i didnt have it.


----------



## bluwolf (Jun 29, 2012)

Justin and Mike (IPD Mr),

I think I finally understand the context that this idea makes sense. I can be a little slow It definitely makes sense from a selling at a show point of view. With a new, clean uninked pen, it would be a snap to swap over I suppose.

And Justin you make a good point about cleaning and switching over to an RB when traveling. I also stand corrected, you do have some great grain matching to deal with. See, I knew if I asked enough times and enough different ways I'd get a good answer. 

But it does lead me back to the original point of the pen. I knew when I made it, there were going to be people that said the black section looked wrong or out of place. And I think a lot of that comes from people getting used to seeing the, "white pants, white belt, white shoes", everything matches scenario. There's nothing wrong with that, just so long as no one forgets it is a personal preference, not a rule.

And in this case, the black section would save a lot of headaches:biggrin:

Mike


----------



## IPD_Mr (Jun 29, 2012)

bluwolf said:


> But it does lead me back to the original point of the pen. I knew when I made it, there were going to be people that said the black section looked wrong or out of place. And I think a lot of that comes from people getting used to seeing the, "white pants, white belt, white shoes", everything matches scenario. There's nothing wrong with that, just so long as no one forgets it is a personal preference, not a rule.
> 
> And in this case, the black section would save a lot of headaches:biggrin:
> 
> Mike


 
And I think that the black looks better than a section that will never be right pattern wise to the body.  It just makes sense.  I would think that if you were dealing with a blank that had a repeating pattern, it would be fine.  Waterman use to do this with the red ripple.  Heck they even made the christmas tree feed out of the same material.  But as Mike pointed out, personal preference, and I just agree with his preference.


----------



## Timebandit (Jun 29, 2012)

bluwolf said:


> Justin and Mike (IPD Mr),
> 
> I think I finally understand the context that this idea makes sense. I can be a little slow It definitely makes sense from a selling at a show point of view. With a new, clean uninked pen, it would be a snap to swap over I suppose.
> 
> ...



 I actually think the black section works, but to me something looks off. Its the fact that the barrel threads match the rest of the barrel. If they were aluminum like the other end(or like a pen kit) i think it would look like it matches much better. But then it would make it look even more like a pen kit, but that is the only thing that throws me about this pen, my eyes are drawn to the barrel threads. My head just tells me that they should be alumunium and that it would kind of frame that front section in aluminum and tie that part to the rest of the pen. My eyes are drawn to those threads.


----------



## bluwolf (Jun 29, 2012)

Justin,

I can see your point. I actually spent a bunch of time considering those things, and all your choices were the front runners. But in the end I thought the matching cap threads looked good. 

It's just another case of the personal preference thing and what one person's mind's eye likes or dislikes. Doesn't mean it's wrong, just different. I guess that's what makes this whole pen thing interesting.

Mike


----------



## Timebandit (Jun 29, 2012)

bluwolf said:


> Justin,
> 
> I can see your point. I actually spent a bunch of time considering those things, and all your choices were the front runners. But in the end I thought the matching cap threads looked good.
> 
> ...



Yep...a great pen none the less. I like the more subdued look to it, rather than the overly ornateness of the blingy pens, like the one you modeled after. Its still a great pen, but i like the toned down look of yours better. Might be time to try a fountain pen version now:biggrin:


----------



## bluwolf (Jun 30, 2012)

I know I'll find an excuse to do a fountain pen one of these days...

Mike


----------



## jeff (Jun 29, 2013)

Looks nice on the front page :biggrin:

I usually select the featured photos from things posted in the previous month, but I was digging around in some old SOYP posts and this one caught my eye.


----------



## theidlemind (Jun 29, 2013)

Well earned front page. 
I'm glad too because I missed it the first time around. 

Beautiful piece of work.


----------



## Janster (Jun 29, 2013)

.....way too advanced for me to take it all in! Beautiful,well done, outstanding and OMG! Number Capital A ONE!!!!..........Be well.................Jan


----------



## 76winger (Jun 29, 2013)

Well Done!


----------



## smik (Jun 29, 2013)

Great looking pen.


----------



## Dalepenkala (Jun 29, 2013)

Awesome pen Mike!  Wonderful job!


----------



## bluwolf (Jun 30, 2013)

Thanks very much Jeff, I appreciate it. Certainly didn't see that coming.

Mike


----------



## Dalecamino (Jun 30, 2013)

bluwolf said:


> Thanks very much Jeff, I appreciate it. Certainly didn't see that coming.
> 
> Mike


I didn't either! :biggrin: Don't see many kitless make the front page, but then they don't all look like this one. Glad to see it brought back to light. As I said in my original post, it's ONE of the pens that inspired me. Thanks Jeff! And, you too Mike.


----------



## johncrane (Jun 30, 2013)

Congrats on making the front page Mike!well deserved.


----------



## cnirenberg (Jul 1, 2013)

Looks terrific on the front page Mike.  Awesome job.


----------



## mrmartyking (Jul 5, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful. I like the contrast of the black section. Nice machine work!


----------



## mikespenturningz (Jul 5, 2013)

That is an awesome pen. Nothing about that not to just fall in love with. Great job.


----------



## jyreene (Jul 5, 2013)

That's just awesome. You should market it as a kitless kit.


----------

